# PowerColor HD 6870 X2 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerColor's exclusive HD 6870 X2 unifies two HD 6870 graphics processors on a single card. This approach offers performance that can compete with other high-end cards like GTX 580. In our testing we saw nice results that make this card a worthy alternative in today's high-end graphics card market.

*Show full review*


----------



## Nesters (Jul 8, 2011)

Best top high-end perf/$ even at launch price.


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Red PCB = Fail

And it really could of done with 2Gb of VRAM per GPU core, With 1Gb per GPU it just dosn't have the VRAM to back up the shader power.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 8, 2011)

Damnit Wizzard... Now i want to order one. Nice review


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 8, 2011)

> You may add more HD 6850/6870 cards to a CrossFire configuration with the HD 6870 X2. Thanks to the Lucid Hydra chip on the board it is also possible to combine this card with any other ATI or NVIDIA card, but this requires the *Lucid Hydra drivers which are not working perfectly yet*



I beg to differ


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 8, 2011)

Wizard,

Would you buy one to play with over a 580?


----------



## ERazer (Jul 8, 2011)

another superb review almighty wiz 

i would definitely consider one if is below 500$


----------



## damric (Jul 8, 2011)

Tul seems to have the perfect balance of engineering and marketing. Not only is this card fantastic, but it showed up at the right time, when HD 6990 and GTX 590 are out of stock!


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 8, 2011)

damric said:


> Tul seems to have the perfect balance of engineering and marketing. Not only is this card fantastic, but it showed up at the right time, when HD 6990 and GTX 590 are out of stock!



But in the UK atleast it's slower and more expensive then 5850 Xfire.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 8, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> But in the UK atleast it's slower and more expensive then 5850 Xfire.



5970 is roughly 5850 Crossfire, so I would say this card is about as powerful as 5850 Crossfire in a package. This is more of novel engineering (and experience off it) rather than anything, and the target audience (if there is one at all) is probably people looking for novel stuffs.


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 8, 2011)

i see crossfire bridge inc , could you tri/quadfire this card?

edit i must have overlooked a part dam thats pretty nice


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 8, 2011)

I was hoping someone would do a Quad Crossfire review


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 5970 is roughly 5850 Crossfire, so I would say this card is about as powerful as 5850 Crossfire in a package. This is more of novel engineering (and experience off it) rather than anything, and the target audience (if there is one at all) is probably people looking for novel stuffs.



From what I remember seeing in reviews 5850 crossfire was always slightly faster the a 5970 because of scaling.

On a clock-for-clock basis a 5850 is quite a way faster then a 6870.


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> But in the UK atleast it's slower and more expensive then 5850 Xfire.



Every time a dual GPU card is released this statement is made. A single, dual GPU card will be more expensive, that's the way it is.


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Every time a dual GPU card is released this statement is made. A single, dual GPU card will be more expensive, that's the way it is.



it doesn't matter if it's made everytime. It's still a valid statement and is still something vendors have to think about and deal with.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 8, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> From what I remember seeing in reviews 5850 crossfire was always slightly faster the a 5970 because of scaling.
> 
> On a clock-for-clock basis a 5850 is quite a way faster then a 6870.



Slightly faster as in 1-5%? Well technically it will be slightly faster, but in real life it will be "about as powerful". Also, you must remember 6xxx series scales way better compared to 5xxx series.



erocker said:


> Every time a dual GPU card is released this statement is made.



Its obvious and true, so (in my eyes) that statement is going to be made every single time a dual GPU comes out.



antuk15 said:


> it doesn't matter if it's made everytime. It's still a valid statement and is still something vendors have to think about and deal with.



And why should they bother? I don't see any reason for them to sell it any cheaper, just like how you don't price limited edition stuff cheaper than normal edition ones.


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Slightly faster as in 1-5%? Well technically it will be slightly faster, but in real life it will be "about as powerful". Also, you must remember 6xxx series scales way better compared to 5xxx series.



Not from my own testing, Scaling is the same.

The 6000 series just require less CPU resources to aceheive maximum scaling compared to oder generations.


----------



## cbupdd (Jul 8, 2011)

This and Club3d 6870x2 have the same pcb:

http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=31558

http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=31562


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 8, 2011)

Why so noisy! Why do they do this, they can run so much quieter! Curse them!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish this card was in my price range. I guess nobody will sell me anything for $0-$5 though. Maybe I should buy some lotto tickets.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 8, 2011)

haven't been around much anymore,


oh i see


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 8, 2011)

W1zz, did you try setting manual fan profiles/voltages for idle to see if that helped the high power draw and noise at that level?

And a suggestion: every card on your charts has at least 1GB of VRAM, so instead of saying "1024M" you could save some space by using "1G", or instead of "1536M" use "1.5G".

Also why do they bother using 1.25GHz memory chips but only run them at 1.05GHz?


----------



## dir_d (Jul 8, 2011)

Good review, Great card, if Powercolor was smart they would lower this card below 480 and watch these cards fly off the shelves.


----------



## Cool Mike (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice card, I would buy if the price was around $469-$479. Just noticed newegg is offering the stupid $15 powerjack for free with purchase. Please lower the price no one wants the powerjack!!
No one buy until the price is LOWERED....


----------



## Frogger (Jul 9, 2011)

> You may add more HD 6850/6870 cards to a CrossFire configuration with the HD 6870 X2. Thanks to the Lucid Hydra chip on the board it is also possible to combine this card with any other ATI or NVIDIA card, but this requires the Lucid Hydra drivers which are not working perfectly yet



would be interested in seeing this card with another HDxxxx card in CF to see the Hydra drivers in action .  any info on this "Lucid Hydra drivers which are not working perfectly yet"


----------



## Melvis (Jul 9, 2011)

Great review as always Wizz.

This card would be epic in about 6months time in quadfire, the price/performance would be just pure WIN.


----------



## Cool Mike (Jul 9, 2011)

Great review Wizzard. I was waiting on your review before putting thought into buying.
Was searching and found the BIG brother of the 6870X2. The 6970X2!
The HD 6970X2
3X8pin power connectors, WOW!
Pic included... 
Designed to be faster than the HD 6990 and the GTX 590 this card should be the faster on the market since unlike the GTX 590 and HD 6990 it is not based on cut down versions of the single GPU's which are then later combined i.e. the GTX 590 is based on two cut down GTX 580 cores. 

This card essentially like a HD 6990 except PowerColor have made it so that each core can run at full capacity and maintain the same overclocking headroom per GPU as the HD 6970. The card is cooled with a triple slot, dual fan (120mm and 140mm) and dual heatsink design. Again like the HD 6870X2 the card will be produced to either run the CrossFireX connection between its two GPU's or the Lucid Hydra engine.

The general specifications of the card are:•3072 stream processors
 • 64 ROPs
 • 4GB GDDR5
 • 256bit memory bus
 • 2 X DVI
 • 2 X mini display port
 • 1 X HDMI
 • 6 +2 Phase VRM
 • 3 X 8pin power connections
 Again no official words on pricing but expect prices similar to that of the HD 6990 add about 10% because of the extra processing power.


----------



## dieterd (Jul 9, 2011)

to bad, that in this review is no compare vs 6850 CF and 6870 CF, cuz those combos is cheaper and I have no idea how faster they are.


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2011)

dieterd said:


> to bad, that in this review is no compare vs 6850 CF and 6870 CF, cuz those combos is cheaper and I have no idea how faster they are.



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/Radeon_HD_6870_CrossFire/

Done with the same setup.


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lets hope they keep working at concepts like this and get the quirks worked out. Overall it doesn't sound bad.


----------



## Xaser04 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> The HD 6970X2
> 3X8pin power connectors, WOW!
> Pic included...
> Designed to be faster than the HD 6990 and the GTX 590 this card should be the faster on the market since unlike the GTX 590 and HD 6990 it is not based on cut down versions of the single GPU's which are then later combined i.e. the GTX 590 is based on two cut down GTX 580 cores.



Neither the HD6990 or GTX590 are based on cut down versions of their representative high end single GPU brethren. 

The HD6990 is two HD6970 GPU's downclocked whilst the GTX590 is two GTX580 GPU's heavily downclocked. 

In both cases the entire feature set is retained.


----------



## Initialised (Jul 12, 2011)

Cheapest I can find it in UK is £337. A single 6870 1GB is ~£130 so for many people CFX 6870 is the better choice. Even then it struggles to compete with the 6970, GTX480 and GTX570 (~£200) or GTX580 (~£300) on price and the risk of less than 6870 performance where CFX doesn't help. Price needs to be ~£250-275 for this product to make sense.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> Great review Wizzard. I was waiting on your review before putting thought into buying.
> Was searching and found the BIG brother of the 6870X2. The 6970X2!
> The HD 6970X2
> 3X8pin power connectors, WOW!
> ...



If the 6870X2 is 529 the 6970X2 is going to be close to 700


----------



## Cool Mike (Jul 12, 2011)

Been putting some thought of purchasing the 6870X2. I cant justify paying $519 at Newegg when you can purchase two PowerColor 6950's for $498. In crossfire they will be faster (by a good margin) as indicated by one of the reviews.  As everyone has said, the target price for the 6870X2 should be $450-$470. At that price I would purchase one today!


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> Been putting some thought of purchasing the 6870X2. I cant justify paying $519 at Newegg when you can purchase two PowerColor 6950's for $498. In crossfire they will be faster (by a good margin) as indicated by one of the reviews.  As everyone has said, the target price for the 6870X2 should be $450-$470. At that price I would purchase one today!



Problem is you can only do 2 way xfire where the X2 can do 3 way along with quad


----------



## Cool Mike (Jul 12, 2011)

2-way Xfire has always been enough for me. More stable in many cases vs tri or quad. The 6870X2 is simply over priced. I believe NEWEGG is the problem. This is a new product and they are maximizing their profit margin through early adopters like alot of us.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> 2-way Xfire has always been enough for me. More stable in many cases vs tri or quad. The 6870X2 is simply over priced. I believe NEWEGG is the problem. This is a new product and they are maximizing their profit margin through early adopters like alot of us.



Newegg definitely marked it up. It doesn't even have any reviews. I don't think they sold a single one.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 14, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Newegg definitely marked it up. It doesn't even have any reviews. I don't think they sold a single one.



Where did you order yours from?


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 14, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Where did you order yours from?



I cancelled my order from the egg. I wanted to play with it but after my 5870's in X i decided that it would have been a waste.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 15, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> I cancelled my order from the egg. I wanted to play with it but after my 5870's in X i decided that it would have been a waste.


 
That was a good decision.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been holding off on buying a new card because I want to get as close to HD 6990/GTX 590 performance as I can without selling my kidneys.  Unfortunately I'm still on the fence, but at least I have the information I need to eventually get off of it.

Great review!


W1zzard said:


> Increasing GPU voltage was also possible using Sapphire's TRIXX, too bad PowerColor does not have an overclocking utility of their own.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Now I wonder if this will get AMDs attention to develop a driver for this card


----------



## Cool Mike (Jul 17, 2011)

I am still interested in the card, but not over 465-$475. I'm thinking you would need both PCIe lanes (crossfire)at 16X. You would need all the bandwidth possible with this kind from power from each card.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2011)

you have to realize this is powercolors design not AMDs, n Also Your practically paying for 2 of the top end of the Middle Class Boards


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 17, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> you have to realize this is powercolors design not AMDs, n Also Your practically paying for 2 of the top end of the Middle Class Boards



But you can get 2 6870s for around $350 and they have more overclocking headroom.

The only advantage that this card has is that you can run tri-fire with another 6870, or quad-fire if you buy two of them. I personally don't think that's worth another $150 though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2011)

call it as you want but just quick do the crossfire 6870s have same performance numbers as the 6870x2 where they are coming close to the 6990?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 17, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> call it as you want but just quick do the crossfire 6870s have same performance numbers as the 6870x2 where they are coming close to the 6990?



In W1zzard's review of 6870 Crossfire, they go toe to toe and the Crossfires were using older drivers.

I agree with you that it is a good single card, I just don't think it's worth the price that they're asking.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2011)

bear in mind AMD had nothing to do about PCB Development of the card from Powercolor, so TUL is able to charge what they so please.

N Yes the card is very good considering it has to use a Single PCI E Slot


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm just hoping a lack of sales will drive the price down to more reasonable levels.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2011)

thats gonna take awhile, I mean Im impressed by the board myself, Course they said the 6000 series was just a cooler version of 5000 series and just a stop gap till Radeon 7000 appears


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 17, 2011)

I probably wouldn't rag on it if I wasn't broke. I suppose that by the time it does drop in price, the 7000 cards will almost be here.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 17, 2011)

Curious can you cfx a 6870x2 with a regular 6870 and work as Tri-fire?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 17, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Curious can you cfx a 6870x2 with a regular 6870 and work as Tri-fire?



Yup. That's it's major advantage.


----------



## Cool Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

*Purchased a 6870X2 today!*

Was able to find a $50 off Newegg Business coupon code with the purchase of $250 or more.
Got it for $469.99. The price I was willing to pay. Should receive my 6870X2 Thursday!!!


----------



## wolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> Was able to find a $50 off Newegg Business coupon code with the purchase of $250 or more.
> Got it for $469.99. The price I was willing to pay. Should receive my 6870X2 Thursday!!!



let us all know how awesome it is to own yeah. $470 is a very very reasonable price to pay for two 6870's on a single PCB


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 19, 2011)

I just noticed they dropped the price to 509.. Meh..


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 19, 2011)

wolf said:


> let us all know how awesome it is to own yeah. $470 is a very very reasonable price to pay for two 6870's on a single PCB



Considering you can get 2 for 349.99.. No.. No its not. Its a major ripoff still.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 19, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Considering you can get 2 for 349.99.. No.. No its not. Its a major ripoff still.



No sir, its not a ripoff. If you are gaming in a mITX case, this is a good alternative to GTX580 or similar. Every product has its market.


----------



## dir_d (Jul 19, 2011)

plus quadfire


----------



## Cool Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

The advantage of a single card 6870X2 vs crossfire has many advantages. 

>Better cooling due to no card below/above the other.
>Advanced design. Quality power phase control. More efficient data flow and control due to  GPU's and memory on the same PCB.
>Better power efficiency
>More power phases.
>Faster than two 6870's in crossfire.

Wiz could elaborate more.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No sir, its not a ripoff. If you are gaming in a mITX case, this is a good alternative to GTX580 or similar. Every product has its market.



From a person who ordered one and then cancelled his order.. IMO its a ripoff. I shall wait for the Powercolor 6970X2


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 20, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> From a person who ordered one and then cancelled his order.. IMO its a ripoff. I shall wait for the Powercolor 6970X2



You probably should pick up economics then  

6970X2 is basically 6990


----------



## Cool Mike (Jul 20, 2011)

Got a slightly better deal on the 6870X2. The price did drop from 519.99 to 509.99. Called Newegg and they refunded me back 10 bucks! My final cost $459.99. Newegg is the best.
When I receive it I will run 3D Mark Vantage. In performance settings I average 24,700 currently.


Hello Everyone
I received my 6870X2 Thursday. I waited until Friday to install it because I was waiting on a new power supply. Purchased a OCZ ZX GOLD series 850W. 
The Powercolor 6870X2 has more than meet my expectations. Pcmark Vantage was running 30,400 vs 24,700 with a Powercolor 6970 PCS+ @ 950 core 1475 Memory speed.
Was tired of PCmark vantage so I purchased PCMARK 11. The 6870X2 is running stable at 1010Mhz on both cores and 1200Mhz Memory. 1.268 core Voltage.  I have been using afterburner but thought I would give Trixx 
a try. I like it. I hit over 9000 score with PCmark 11. By the way it has 13 power phases. Very solid card...
Screen shots attached.


----------



## campdude (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea New Egg has it for under 469.99 Canadian... its a deal i think.


----------



## Calexan (Aug 12, 2011)

noob question here will this card need Lucid Hydra Drivers out of the box? since it is already 2 GPU
on a single PCB im just curious


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 12, 2011)

Calexan said:


> noob question here will this card need Lucid Hydra Drivers out of the box? since it is already 2 GPU
> on a single PCB im just curious



Nope.  Lucid Hydra is only for cards from differnt companies or from differnet chips from the same company.  For example an AMD card and a Nvidia card or a Nvidia 9800gt and a Nvidia GTX460.

Edit: The Lucid chip on this card works just like a crossfire bridge.  It connects the two chips.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 12, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> Got a slightly better deal on the 6870X2. The price did drop from 519.99 to 509.99. Called Newegg and they refunded me back 10 bucks! My final cost $459.99. Newegg is the best.
> When I receive it I will run 3D Mark Vantage. In performance settings I average 24,700 currently.
> 
> 
> ...



Would you be so awesome and run that card on this benchmark here> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141708 and post your scores in DX11 and DX10 mode?

That would be much appreciated


----------



## Cool Mike (Sep 1, 2011)

*Just received my second 6870X2 (Quad GPU's now)*

I am crazy, When Newegg dropped the price to $469 I went all out and purchased my 2nd 6870X2. I was ready for a big upgrade. Purchased a Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 with the NF200 chip that gets you two 16X PCIe lanes. The Z68X also has 24 phase power. Also picked up 16GB Gskill 1866 Mhz memory. Already had a Intel i5 2500K, its running at 4.8Ghz. A OCZ 1000W GOLD PSU feeds it all. My 3DMARK11 score is P11917.
Rig Pic attached. Dressing the wiring was not complete.


----------



## fi011 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi guys. Do you think that my configuration would make bottleneck 4 Powercolor HD6870 X2?

My configuration is following:
Phenom II 980 x4 4,0GHz / 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Kingston HyperX blu / M4N98TD EVO / Gainward GTX470 / Samsung 2TB / LCpower Veritas 920R / Acer P236H / Chieftec CTG-600 600W

Also, do you think my PSU would be enough for this beast? 

Quick responses are highly appreciated, because I would be getting that card tomorrow. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 30, 2011)

fi011 said:


> Hi guys. Do you think that my configuration would make bottleneck 4 Powercolor HD6870 X2?
> 
> My configuration is following:
> Phenom II 980 x4 4,0GHz / 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Kingston HyperX blu / M4N98TD EVO / Gainward GTX470 / Samsung 2TB / LCpower Veritas 920R / Acer P236H / Chieftec CTG-600 600W
> ...



Not too sure about the PSU, but there wouldn't be too much of a bottleneck.


----------



## fi011 (Oct 30, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Not too sure about the PSU, but there wouldn't be too much of a bottleneck.



So you mean there would be NO bottleneck, or there would be SOME bottleneck?  I hope you are right.

It says minimum PSU requirement for that card is 600W.


----------



## Nesters (Oct 30, 2011)

Your PSU has 2 +12V 25A with max combined load from them to be ~500W, you should be fine.

Bottleneck here is Phenom II - it will keep your frames lower in quite a lot of games (bad memory management, CPU could handle higher FPS). You shouldn't worry tho, it will still be more than playable. 
If you want to get the most out of it, wait for Ivy Bridge and switch platforms.


----------



## Frick (Oct 30, 2011)

Nesters said:


> If you want to get the most out of it, wait for Ivy Bridge and switch platforms.



Or just go with a 2600k and call it a day. 

Charts with game performance.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2011)

The PSU is most likely too weak.


----------



## fi011 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, I know it is weak, so Ill take modular CFT-650 Chieftec. 
I dont have money 4 sandy...
I heard that CF, especially dual GPUz have issues with bad scaling, microstuttering, and poor performance in games... Is it true? Cause I can take GTX 570 instead... So what would be better buy?


----------



## Nesters (Oct 30, 2011)

AMD CF scaling is great for HD6xxx but the issues you mentioned do exist.

You should check out the review here on TPU: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_6870_X2/


----------



## fi011 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nesters said:


> AMD CF scaling is great for HD6xxx but the issues you mentioned do exist.
> 
> You should check out the review here on TPU: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_6870_X2/



Thanks, I read the review, but these issues almost werent mentioned. Are they fixable? What driver support they are talking about? Are there multiple drivers that should be installed and arent they the latest drivers on amd site?


----------



## Nesters (Oct 30, 2011)

fi011 said:


> Thanks, I read the review, but these issues almost werent mentioned. Are they fixable? What driver support they are talking about? Are there multiple drivers that should be installed and arent they the latest drivers on amd site?



You should wait for someone who's running 6 series CF atm, AFAIK scaling is great and microstuttering has been improved from the 5 series, well, it's not that much of a problem, you will be more concerned about getting the right drivers. Yes, the best performing drivers probably won't be the latest (however, latest drivers will have fixes for new games) and you also can't load more than one. There will be some graphical bugs while running CF or bad performance on launch day (rare nowadays) - this will eventually get fixed in future drivers.


----------



## fi011 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nesters said:


> You should wait for someone who's running 6 series CF atm, AFAIK scaling is great and microstuttering has been improved from the 5 series, well, it's not that much of a problem, you will be more concerned about getting the right drivers. Yes, the best performing drivers probably won't be the latest (however, latest drivers will have fixes for new games) and you also can't load more than one. There will be some graphical bugs while running CF or bad performance on launch day (rare nowadays) - this will eventually get fixed in future drivers.



Not much encouraging 
Would you take GTX 570 or 6870 X2?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 2, 2011)

combine all those posts please


----------



## Melvis (Nov 2, 2011)

fi011 said:


> Hi guys. Do you think that my configuration would make bottleneck 4 Powercolor HD6870 X2?
> 
> My configuration is following:
> Phenom II 980 x4 4,0GHz / 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Kingston HyperX blu / M4N98TD EVO / Gainward GTX470 / Samsung 2TB / LCpower Veritas 920R / Acer P236H / Chieftec CTG-600 600W
> ...



Like others have said the PSU would be to week since also you have a CPU OC, get a good 650W or more and you be fine.

CPU is not a bottleneck like others my think, just go look at gaming benchmarks and the 980 is right up there with all the others. The only games it will struggle at is maybe BF3/BC2 but thats about it.


----------

